# ET200s - Busfehler



## Karli (21 November 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Problem bei der Inbetriebnahme einer ET200s am Profibus.

Die ET200s wurde am Profibus erweitert, bekam ordnungsgemäß eine freie Profibus-Adresse (in der HW-Konfig & am DIP-Schalter am Gerät) und wird mit der erforderlichen Steuerspannung versorgt.

Das Kuriosum: Die CPU315-2 DP meldet seit dem einen Systemfehler, die ET200s einen Busfehler. Über die HW-Konfig kann ich keine Diagrnose machen, da keine Verbindung aufgebaut werden kann.
"Verbindung zur Baugruppe konnte nicht aufgebaut werden".

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich dem Fehler auf die Schliche kommen kann?

In der Hilfe zu diesem Thema stehen zwei Hinweise, denen ich nachgegangen bin & dann nur noch "Nachdem der Fehler beseitigt wurde blablabla" - tolle Hilfe ist das! *ärgermich*

Es grüßt aus dem kalten Norden
Karli


----------



## Eliza (21 November 2008)

In der CPU, Objekteigenschaften, was ist da unter dem Reiter "Kommunikation" eingestellt? 
Andere Busteilnehmer sind erreichbar, nur die ET200s nicht?


----------



## SPSKILLER (21 November 2008)

hi,

sind die Abschlusswiderstände korrekt eingestellt?
Hast du die ET nach DIP-Schalteränderung mal spannungslos gemacht?

Gruß Micha


----------



## Karli (21 November 2008)

Danke für Eure Hinweise.
Es werden alle Busteilnehmer erkannt, die Abschlusswiderstände sind korrekt eingestellt.

Den Systemfehler habe ich soeben behoben: Ein simpler Fehler an der Verdrahtung einer SM321 war das Problem: Es fehlte schlicht und einfach die Spannungsversorgung einer einzelnen Karte!

Nun ist noch ein Systemfehler an den einzelnen Modulen der ET200s übrig, der Busfehler hat sich auch erledigt.
Hat jemand eine Idee, in welchem Et200-Handbuch man darüber Infos bekommt? Meine Gerätehandbücher und Betriebsanleitungen sind alles andere als informativ ... es steht allerhand Zeug drin, aber nicht das, was wichtig ist!

Grüße
Karli


----------



## Karli (21 November 2008)

*Problem behoben*

Problem behoben - die Spannung fehlte


----------



## Sockenralf (21 November 2008)

Karli schrieb:


> Problem behoben - die Spannung fehlte


 

Hallo,

die Grundlagen nicht geprüft und gleich hier um Hilfe geschrien??? 


Du bist gelernter Programmierer, oder?  *ROFL*


*DuckUndGanzSchnellGanzWeitWeg* 



Schönes Wochenende


----------



## SPSKILLER (21 November 2008)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Grundlagen nicht geprüft und gleich hier um Hilfe geschrien???
> 
> ...


 
naja, die Fehler waren schon bischen blöd.

Aber wenigstens hat sich der Karli getraut zu schreiben, was letztendlich das Problem war.
Das hätten in diesem Fall 95% der User wohl nicht getan!

So ist mir das 1000x lieber. Meine Meinung.

Gruß Micha


----------



## Sockenralf (21 November 2008)

SPSKILLER schrieb:


> Das hätten in diesem Fall 95% der User wohl nicht getan!
> 
> So ist mir das 1000x lieber. Meine Meinung.
> 
> Gruß Micha


 

*ACK* 



MfG


----------



## Karli (24 November 2008)

Sorry, ich wollte keinen mit meiner Frage nerven oder gar belästigen.
Ich dachte, die Module sind untereinander intern mit 24V bzw. 0V gebrückt, waren sie aber nicht!

@ Sockenralf: Nein, ich bin kein gelernter Programmierer. Mein Job erfordert nur "nebenbei" ein paar Programmierkenntnisse. Nicht auf jedes Problem wird gleich ein "gelernter/studierter Programmierer" angesetzt. Leider.


----------



## jackjones (24 November 2008)

Die sind nicht gebrückt, damit man die Versorg. Spannung sicher abschalten kann. Z.B. über ein PNOZ


----------

